# Interesting article: The Sexless Marriage Help Checklist.



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Friends, check out this interesting article, maybe it will be helpful for some of our distinguished TAM Forum members.

Thoughts? Comments?

Source Sexless Marriage Help | The best online way to rejuvenate a marriage : Power of Two Marriage



> Sex gives couples a way to have fun together and increases their emotional connection. If there’s little or even no sex in your marriage, here’s some sexless marriage help!
> 
> When both partners feel similarly disinterested in sharing sexual activities together, a marriage may survive just fine. If they share lots of appreciation, good times and non-sexualized affection (smiles, hugs, fond words, eye contact, etc), they can bridge the gap left by minimal physical intercourse.
> 
> ...


----------

